# Rebuilding the U.S. Cattle Herd



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is the third of a 3 part series with links to the first two series......interesting read and informative.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/who_will_be_at_the_helm_to_rebuild_the_u.s._cattle_herd/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Last weekend, I decided to sell all my cattle. I have been experiencing losses that I cannot explain, hay costs too high and value of grain land worth too much. They're going to market right after the first of the year.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Last weekend, I decided to sell all my cattle. I have been experiencing losses that I cannot explain, hay costs too high and value of grain land worth too much. They're going to market right after the first of the year.
> 
> Ralph


I made that decision several years ago when the market was decent but nothing like today. I just do not like to be tied down with livestock anymore.....thats one of the benefits of crops and hay. If I want to pick up and go, I can for the most part without the worry that livestock entails. Too many other profitable avenues on the current farm scene....just wish I had a more rich mid-west type soil....my riverbottom land is fine....just not enough of it...

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_This is first time I've been out of cattle in 15 yrs.I did fill silo with corn and held some hay back so I left my options open.I think cattle will be good price for along time.But I need to make my feed worth more by feeding it then selling it._

_The thing is that I'm fricking bored no reason to go out and get some exersize.I enjoy raising them.I may take the winter off and fill up in spring._


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _The thing is that I'm fricking bored no reason to go out and get some exersize.I enjoy raising them.I may take the winter off and fill up in spring._


Thats a great reason Cy....I probably would do the same thing if I lived up in your country....do you ever ice fish any....always thought it was cool to see those ice shanties with a little heat in them....great way to pass a winter day...maybe take a little grill and a pack of all beef dogs and all the accoutrements. I love to eat walleye from cold water.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Thats a great reason Cy....I probably would do the same thing if I lived up in your country....do you ever ice fish any....always thought it was cool to see those ice shanties with a little heat in them....great way to pass a winter day...maybe take a little grill and a pack of all beef dogs and all the accoutrements. I love to eat walleye from cold water.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We were just talking of buying a new portable fish house!Something to do this winter.I used to go alot in my younger day.There is nothing better then fresh walleye out of ice water.The lakes here are shallow prarie lakes 8-10 ft deep.Some good walleye lakes.Sounds like this winter maybe major freeze outs because they are 2-3' low and we normally get 2' of ice on them.Most all lakes have airators but this just keeps a small area open and prly won't help this yr.

What is really a rush is spearing northerns,we used to go to northen Mn in deaper,clear lakes for that.Throw a penny in 14' of water and you can see if it is heads or tails.

I've taken Karen on a couple trips to Lake O The Woods.They take you out to a house already setup and supply everything.Even clean the fish and cook them for you that night!Last trip they took us out 25 miles in Bombidier.LAZY mans way of fishin but a nice trip to bring women along.LOL

I've stayed here 6 times,took Karen 2 times.Nice place.

http://www.wigwamresortlow.com/


----------

